# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > برنامه نویسی موبایل در Delphi >  مشکل wordwrap در فارسی ساز PersianTool دلفی فایر مانکی

## reza1944

سلام دوستان. من از نسخه 10.3 دلفی استفاده میکنم. حالا از PersianTool استفاده میکنم که نوشته ها رو فارسی میکنه اما ولی lable از یک خط بیشتر میشه جای کلمات به هم میریزه؟ راه حلی ندارید

نمونه عکس پایین

Capture.JPG

----------


## nice boy

سلام دوست عزیز
این ابزار دیگه توسعه داده نمیشه. پیشنهاد می کنم از فارسی ساز RTLFix که آقای مهندس اکبرزاده نوشتن استفاده کنید.
خیلی از مشکلات در اون رفع شده.
http://www.fmxrtl.ir

----------


## reza1944

خوب عزیز برای دلفی 10.3 نداره

----------


## ابوالفضل عباسی

چرا یکی از ورژن های پایینترش هم روی 10.3 کار میکنه.
دقیقا نمیدونم ولی فکر کنم ورژن 10.2.3 کار میکنه براش

----------

